# imperdible



## riruilo

Hi!

What is the translation of "imperdible"?

Is there another word apart from safety pin?

Thanks!


----------



## Filis Cañí

"Unloseable."


----------



## riruilo

Sorry, not Unloseable.


----------



## geeka

Hace poco estuve buscando y sólo pude traducirlo como tú, safety pin ¿?


----------



## Filis Cañí

riruilo said:


> Not Unloseable.


 
Entonces es _safety pin_.


----------



## riruilo

Estoy casi seguro de que existe otra palabra, pero no logro recordarla.

Gracias!


----------



## outkast

Siempre pensé que era un alfiler de corbata. Dándo una vuela en Google encuentro broches y anillos.


----------



## Tape2Tape

Para los pañales a la antigua usanza y los punkis _idem_ es *safety pin*


----------



## Karinha

"not losable" or "not capable of being lost"?


----------



## Filis Cañí

outkast said:


> Siempre pensé que era un alfiler de corbata. Dándo una vuela en Google encuentro broches y anillos.


 
Can you think of another word in English for _safety pin? _That´s all an _imperdible_ is.


----------



## outkast

I think not Filis. I think "imperdible" is a piece of jewelry. But another common name for safety pin is baby pin.


----------



## faranji

Un imperdible también puede ser una joya, efectivamente, una especie de broche historiado. Pero el principio es el mismo que el del _safety pin_.


----------



## Tape2Tape

Is *clasp *the word you're thinking of?


----------



## lapachis8

Hola:
*imperdible**.*



*1. *adj. Que no puede perderse.

*2. *m. Alfiler que se abrocha quedando su punta dentro de un gancho para que no pueda abrirse fácilmente.

en el Drae online.

En este link
encuentras estos sinónimos:
brooch, buckle, catch, clamp, clench, clinch, clip, clutch, embrace, fastening, grapple, grasp, grip, hasp, hold, hook, hug, pin, safety pin, snap

saludos


----------



## Filis Cañí

outkast said:


> I think not Filis. I think "imperdible" is a piece of jewelry. But another common name for safety pin is baby pin.


 
If you solder a safety pin to the back of a medal or a brooch, that doesn´t turn the medal or brooch into a safety pin. And if you make a safety pin out of gold with studded diamonds, it´s still a safety pin.


----------



## faranji

*imperdible 

1 *adj. Tal que no se puede perder.

*2 *m. Objeto usado como alfiler, formado por dos ramas, una de ellas con punta y la otra con una dobladura en la que esa punta puede quedar sujeta y oculta después de haber atravesado la cosa que se quiere sujetar. 

*3* m. Ese mismo objeto hecho artísticamente o con materiales preciosos, usado como adorno.


----------



## outkast

Filis Cañí said:


> If you solder a safety pin to the back of a medal or a brooch, that doesn´t turn the medal or brooch into a safety pin. And if you make a safety pin out of gold with studded diamonds, it´s still a safety pin.


Aha... and what you are saying is?


----------



## Filis Cañí

outkast said:


> Aha... and what you are saying is?


 
That this is a free forum. If you want to call a brooch a safety pin because you pin it on, who am I to complain?

I´ve never seen a fancy _imperdible_, but I´ve seen many fancy _alfileres_, including those for ties.


----------



## riruilo

Thanks a lot!

My word was brooch.

Bye bye.


----------



## ladybug7

Estoy algo atrasada en responder esto, pero "imperdible" también tiene el sentido de ser algo que uno no puede perderse, ya sea una película, una fiesta, un recital, etc. En ese sentido un "imperdible" es "a must". Tal vez no tenga que ver con tu contexto, pero es importante que sepan que también tiene este otro sentido. Sólo para ampliar nuestro vocabulario!

Chao!

Ladybug


----------



## Aristoteles

Good day everyone:
Here most of the postings are referred to "imperdible" as the thing, the material object.
But does somebody know how will be the word to express a condition? For example in this sentence "..., pues la vida es un espectaculo imperdible".

Thank you very much.


----------



## ladybug7

Hola! Bueno, eso es justamente a lo que me refería! Algo imperdible is something you just can´t miss! L7


----------



## Aristoteles

OK, but I was expecting that somebody brings some suggestions for the word in that context.

In a previous turn someone used the word "unloseable", but I am not sure of that because I did not find in any dictionary.

I hope some native members of the Forum could help us to increase our vocabulary with this.

Thank you very much.


----------



## zacarias18

hola riruilo, from what I understand, I believe that imperdible means something along the lines of an opportunity you cannot pass up.  My argentine (porteno) friend sells cellphones and says that he needs money as soon as possible.  He has 3 phones for sale and he is selling them for very cheap.  He used imperdible to describe that it is a deal that you should not miss out on.  I believe that the previous posts were somewhat close to the idea, yet did not quite arrive to the correct definition given the context.  In other words, I would say that it means you should not miss out on...(whatever it was that they were referring to).  Suerte.
Chau,
Zaca


----------



## shikanina

Thank you ladybug... it was just what i was looking for


----------



## ladybug7

No problem! L.


----------



## Crazy diamond

riruilo said:


> Estoy casi seguro de que existe otra palabra, pero no logro recordarla.
> 
> Gracias!


 En Argentina utilizamos el término "alfiler de gancho" Son las que utilizabamos en los pañales de los bebés.

Espero haber sido útil después de taaanto tiempo.

http://www.mercadolibre.com.ar/jm/img?s=MLA&f=38501645_6112.jpg&v=E


----------



## Augusta

Sé que llego un poco tarde, pero para mí, desde mi perspectiva rioplatense, sería:
safety pin: alfiler de gancho (imperdible en otros lugares de habla hispana)
brooch: prendedor
y coincido con Ladybug también puede , must/must see...
Espero que, por más que sea tarde, mi contribución ayude en algo.


----------



## Don Miguel

I just read a review of a hotel in Argentina and the author used the word "imperdible" as a positive recommendation.

 I'll assume (always dangerous) that it was "a must."


----------



## pasenyadefenya

Mi cuñada me acaba de decir que ver los actas de nacimiento de sus ancestros es "imperdible". ¿Querrá decir que son muy valiosos, que le dio mucho gusto recibirlos? No conocía yo ese significado.


----------



## Rocko!

pasenyadefenya said:


> Mi cuñada me acaba de decir que ver los actas de nacimiento de sus ancestros es "imperdible". ¡Querrá decir que son muy valiosos, que le dio mucho gusto recibirlos? No conocía yo ese significado.


Tu cuñada debe ser una gran lectora. 
Ese _imperdible _es más frecuente en el Cono Sur, sobre todo en la Argentina.


----------



## pasenyadefenya

Rocko! said:


> Tu cuñada debe ser una gran lectora.
> Ese _imperdible _es más frecuente en el Cono Sur, sobre todo en la Argentina.


Gracias, Rocko. Pienso que sí, es muy leída y estudia mucho. Gracias. Entonces, ¿si se vale usar la palabra de esa manera?


----------



## Rocko!

pasenyadefenya said:


> Gracias, Rocko. Pienso que sí, es muy leída y estudia mucho. Gracias. Entonces, ¿si se vale usar la palabra de esa manera?


Sí. Algo "imperdible" es algo que nadie debería dejar de ver, que no te lo puedes perder, tienes que tomarte el tiempo para conocerlo, verlo o disfrutarlo. Que no lo puedes dejar pasar.


----------



## pasenyadefenya

Muchas gracias!


----------

